# Pantallas de leds



## Anastacia (Nov 7, 2006)

Estoy buscando información sobre el funcionamiento de pantallas de leds( gran pantalla de cualquier programa de televisión, pantallas publicitarias como la de NASDAQ en Times Square, Nueva YOrk). El problema es el siguiente cuando busco información solo encunetro caracterísitcas de pantallas (fuente de color:RGB, distancia de visibilidad....) pero a mi me gustaria saber el funcionamiento, como de una senyal llega a formar imagen... Me gustaria que pudieseis guiar y saber por donde puedo buscar o algun lugar donde pueda encontrar dicha información. Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 7, 2006)

iensa:  como funciona una pantalla de lcd o plasma , ahi esta la respuesta


----------



## led_led (Abr 10, 2009)

Amigo, gracias por tu buena voluntad, quiza el realmente no sabe como funciona una lcd o plasma.

saludos y muy buena onda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola
Creo: El Objetivo Es Dar Información De Dónde Encontrar Teoría De Funcionamiento De PANTALLAS GIGANTES Con LED’s. (Tambien Puede Ser: Plasma, LCD).

Para Teoría De LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) Se Puede Encontrar En Este Enlace:
LCD - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para Teoría De Plasma Se Encontrará En Este Enlace:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_(Monitor)

En Lo Que Respecta a Pantallas Gigantes Con LED’s No Encontré Mas Que Publicidad.
Sin Embargo Este Tipo De Pantallas Están Formadas Por Hileras De LED’s Que Forman Columnas De 3 LED’s (Rojo, Azul, Verde). Esto Es Un PUNTO En La Pantalla El Cual Puede Ser Localizar Por Coordenadas X, Y. 
Así Que Hacen Un Barrido Horizontal y a Cada PUNTO Le Dan Determinada Intensidad a Cada LED Para Que Aparezca Un Color Según La Imagen. Y Así Hasta El Final De Esa Hilera.
Esto Lo Hacen Para Cada Hilera Hasta La Ultima.

En Wikipedia Seguramente Hay Más Info. Respecto a Pantallas Gigantes Con LED’s Pero Ya No Busque Más.

Saludos
A Tus Ordenes.


----------



## TronieTool (Jun 2, 2010)

El funcionamiento es sencillo:

La señal de video sale por el puerto DVI

Luego del DVI usamos un chips VLSI para convertir la señal DVI, y guardar la informacion en memoria, luego esa informacion se envia mediante Red, hacia los paneles.

Cada panel de 1m x 1m tiene 1 tarjetas receptora que recibe la informacion del area que le corresponde
Esta tiene una macrocelda programable, la cual genera los tiempos y refresca las tarjetas o modulos P16, P20, P25 etc.
Los chips usados para encender los leds son generalmente drivers MBI5026 o MBI5042 (con modulacion PWM) la calidad de la imagen es muy buena, como habras visto.

La informacion en internet es limitada, por lo que he tenido que desarollar mi propio sistema de video LED. 

Si quieres mas informacion escribime

Saludos

Gabriel


----------



## Tazman (Oct 23, 2010)

Estoy investigando sobre este tema..
La tecnica de barrer punto a punto de una fila con la informacion de color y luego pasar a la fila siguiente para realizar nuevamente el barrido hasta completar la pantalla es una vieja y muy eficaz idea.
Mi idea es mostrar en pantalla los datos desde un dspic.
Para manejar los led ya habia encontrado  MBI5026.
Lo que esoy buscando es una orientacion, una ayudita, respecto al *controlador grafico*, que integrado conviene utilizar para traducir la informacion  para que le llegue rgb al MBI. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ABRANINI (Oct 23, 2010)

puedes descargarte el ebook de la biblia del lcd y plasma en la pagina yoreparo.com, por unos 20€ o menos yo lo tengo esta muy interesante espero que te silva.


----------



## Tazman (Oct 24, 2010)

muchas gracias ABRANINI por el dato, seguire investigando entonces


----------



## ecajg2b (Feb 24, 2012)

TronieTool amigo me gustaria tener mas informacion acerca del funcionamiento d estas , seria muy interesante documentarse ya q en la web hay muy pocos recursos


----------

